# how much silver is on plated silverware?



## azdave35 (Dec 22, 2010)

i have quite a bit of old silver plated silverware and was wonder if anyone here could tell me how much silver is plated on the old silverware?..is it worth stripping the silver ?...thanks in advance


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2010)

azdave35, this has been discussed in detail recently, Gold Silver Pro gave some good disscussion on this I recall one percent, but I never could remember much of anything, something that never worked for me was Memory, Laser Steves web site has a great search engine for the forum.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8451&p=78809&hilit=coxe#p78809


----------

